# Ontinyent Abogado



## PKC59 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello. Thanks to Snikpoh I actually had a whole reply to my first request. I am hoping that someone can help me with this request: can anyone recommend an Abogado familiar, knowledgeable and experienced with buying property on rustic land in Ontinyent? We are aware of some of the issues of buying such property but not the full legalities and surely not everyone who has a home on rustic land, under 10,000sqmtrs, is living in fear.

Many thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Contact Mayte Belda in Ontinyent. She's a Spanish lawyer but her company also employs gestors. She speaks English.


----------

